# Brain Tease Sub Feed



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this a problem?

Edited for clarification, mis-worded


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 24, 2011)

The right GEC appears to be in contact with the panelboard housing ( RE: Article 408.40  ).

Is it inserted between the crevice of the panelboard?

.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jan 25, 2011)

Have the grounded conductors been reversed. It appears they do not match up with the line/load ungrounded conductors for where they are connecting. Might be seeing things, still early in the morning.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 26, 2011)

wow not a lot of comments on this one.  I will chime in with I have no idea what is going on there.

Service entrance conductors coming in on the right, and feed to the sub going out on the left?

Is the sub in the same building?  I assume that green wire is the EGC to the sub?


----------



## jumper (Jan 27, 2011)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Have the grounded conductors been reversed. It appears they do not match up with the line/load ungrounded conductors for where they are connecting. Might be seeing things, still early in the morning.


I  seem to be seeing the same thing. Panel terminations do not match.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a good one.  Does the wiring method on this disconnect even make sense?  It was already live btw.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I had some idea of what is being said. Any chance someone could mark up this photo with arrows and labels associated with their comment(s)?


----------



## TimNY (Jan 27, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> This is a good one.  Does the wiring method on this disconnect even make sense?  It was already live btw.


It doesn't make sense to me.. but I'm more of a visual guy.  Without seeing the whole thing I am lost.

I guess my question based on my limited understanding is.. why are they running the GEC out of the disconnect.  Are not the conductors inside the conduit sufficient for the sub?

Can you confirm service entrance in the right conduit, feed to sub leaving through left conduit?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK, better clarification for what you cannot see.

This is a 320 continuous service with 2-200A panels.

Panel #1 is not in the picture as it comes right from the lugs of the meter base to the panel.  It is a true main panel

Panel #2 (now a subfeed) is fed by this disconnect which gets its power in from the right conduit and feeds panel #2 through the left conduit which is why you see the green #4 ground wire leaving the panel.

The middle (left) bare #4 goes up and over to a CEE

The right bare #4 goes to panel #1

Did you notice that the neutral for panel #2 is fed from the same side of the disconnect that the hot conductors are feeding from the meter base and the neutral from the meter base is connected to the side of the disco that the sub feed conductors are fed from.

I have 2 questions to clarify:

1) Does it matter if you reverse the neutrals in this application since they are not part of the disconnecting means?

2) Is this a compliant GEC?


----------



## TimNY (Feb 12, 2011)

I have no idea.. but after 2 weeks.. I'd like to know the answer


----------



## jar546 (Feb 12, 2011)

It has been so long, now I don't remember.  I will have to look up my notes on this old pic.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 13, 2011)

Could be in violation of 200.2(B) and 250.24(A) with the neutrals.

The CEE "sole conductor" is not be required to be larger than #4, the easiest fix here may be to have two #4 electrode conductors one to each main panel from the CEE. Whereas if the CEE is a common electrode conductor connecting more than one panel it should be a #2 copper and tapped with a #4 copper from each of the two main panels. As I'm reading from the 2002 edition T 250.66 does not size the CEE electrode so it can still be a #4 with a #2 electrode conductor.


----------

